# Going rate for a live out maid



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

We are looking to sponsor a live out maid shortly, she already has accommodation. What's the normal rate for live out maids?

Thanks,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is she illegal or legal on her husbands visa? 

Illegal, pay her whatever you feel but keep in mind if you are caught having her work then is a 50,000 dirham fine. 

If live out, then I would suggest in the 2000 to 2500 dirham range as bare minimum, 2500 to 3000 as a decent salary if you are her only family.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is she illegal or legal on her husbands visa?
> 
> Illegal, pay her whatever you feel but keep in mind if you are caught having her work then is a 50,000 dirham fine.
> 
> If live out, then I would suggest in the 2000 to 2500 dirham range as bare minimum, 2500 to 3000 as a decent salary if you are her only family.


She's currently employed by a maid firm, one of the well known ones.

If she left and came and worked for me, is this legal?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then you will need to sponsor her. Do a search for sponsoring your maid on here and will give you info on the costs of doing so.  She will have to take her own accomodations and that usually tends to run them like 100 dirhams in shared accomdoations.


----------

